# Anyone using the Sette Torx headset press, headset remover, crown race remover



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone using the Sette Headset press, Sette headset remover or crown race remover from pricepoint. Need for tapered head 1.5 - 1 1/8, and 1 1/8 straigt. last time I changed out fork, it was a ***** to get the crown race off. Getting ready to pull the trigger, want some input

Headset press: Sette Torx ST-107 Bearing Cup Press at Price Point SETHP5

headset remover: Sette Torx ST-1858M Headset Cup Remover at Price Point SETHS5

crown race remover: Sette Torx ST-1859 Crown Race Remover at Price Point SETRR6


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Subbed, very interested in these tools. All three combined are cheaper than Park's press.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> Subbed, very interested in these tools. All three combined are cheaper than Park's press.


I know, probably only use these things now and then so don't want to spend an arm and leg.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

The Sette headset press is a def no go, just found this review on this site. Looks like I'm going to have to splurg on the Park one that does 1", 1 1/8", 1 1/4" and 1 1/2". After reading the below review and talking to the rep at pricepoint, he said that the Sette press cannot accomidate 1" headset. Sorry pricepoint, but this is a fail.

Sette Torx ST-107 Tools Reviews


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought the headset press recently to install a 1-1/8 headset. I had no problem with it - worked just fine and was pretty simple to use. Just bought it to work on my bikes so I doubt I'm going to use it more than 10 times. If it was going to be a regularly used tool, I probably would have went for the Park Tool.
Also, not saying that the review above isn't accurate but it is from 2007.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm glad it worked for you. I'm going Park just because its really only about $60 more, higher quality materail and seems really easy to use. It will also do 1" headset, while the Sette will not. I've tried to get away from Park to save money, but the quality always sucks me back in. Happy riding bro!


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

If u need it to do 1" then it's an obvious no go for you... But most people need 1 1/8" and above and will only use this tool a hand full of times. If you're a mechanic def don't go with this one but if it's for occasional use this tool is great


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't need to do 1" at this time, just thinking that for only $60 more, I'll never have to buy another one. With the Sette, if I or a friend ever needed 1", I got to buy one that can do it.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

For 120....I'd probably make a threaded rod and fender washer press.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

That's pretty nice. Can u list the parts.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mtbtools on ebay sells a complete version of one of those "homemade" style presses. See here He also sells versions of the plates that are sized for 1.5" headsets.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

I've got their tool for setting the star fangled nut in a 1-1/8" steerer. No problems so far, even with the steel steerers. Cheaper than taking it to shop.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

boomn said:


> mtbtools on ebay sells a complete version of one of those "homemade" style presses. See here He also sells versions of the plates that are sized for 1.5" headsets.


There you go. Thats even better than a stack of fender washers with its machined pressing head.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have used the ST-1858M and it works just fine. Went with threaded rod/fender washer for headset press and it works just fine as well.

I carefully use a putty knife or small flat head screwdriver for getting crown race off. Use a piece of PVC pipe that is taped on the end (to help prevent chipping of the pipe) with electrical tape to put the crown race on.

I'm not a total cheap bastage when it comes to tools. 

In my experience Sette tools work just fine and will save you some $$$ over Park. Depends on the usage case and the tool involved...the tool in your hand that is vs the tool that may be using the, err, tool


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

I've used my homemade press/removal tool at least 50 times with no issues. 
5/8 threaded rod and washers(standard, not hardened). If you grind parallel flats on a washer, you can fit it through the installed races and pound it out with the threaded rod, a nut and a mallet.
And I made it with scrap rod from work. Works great, and it was free.

For the crown race I use a Dakke arbor press that I got at an estate auction for $10.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

No reason to spend the money on any of those. I can do as good of a job as them with $15 worth of parts from the hardware store.


----------

